# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  D2R Maphack FREE

## Rushme123

GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist: D2R MapHack

Stop paying for maphack for D2 Resurrected. Zip files include compiled releases of this open source software

Releases . OneXDeveloper/MapAssist . GitHub

Features:
-Show mobs on map
-Show players on map (hostile/party)
-Notify/show important item drops
-Quest/important location arrows
-Shrines
-All languages supported

Join the Discord for help installing for free:
Map Assist Support

----------


## OneXDeveloper

We now have an official site!

MapAssist - Free D2R Maphack

Check it out.

----------


## virtualme78

I got my D2R from battlenet and I don't recall seeing any CDkey. From where can I obtain a CDkey to install D2 original and D2 LOD?




> We now have an official site!
> 
> MapAssist - Free D2R Maphack
> 
> Check it out.

----------


## SpaceGuy119

Will this work with LOD 1.14b, or does it specifically have to be 1.13?
Thx

----------


## CreativeXtent

This works with the current version of d2r only

----------


## Davee18

This maphack works perfectly. it was a bit rough for me to setup but after a bit of tinkering i got it working.



and yes i have a potato pc and i play with old graphics on LOL

i vouch for this MH.

----------


## SpaceGuy119

noob here. does this still work (any ban reports?) / will it work on new season tonight? ty
edit: i see on the official site it is detected and banning. Damn. Any recommended MH?

----------


## CreativeXtent

This map pack will get you banned instantaneously do not use it

----------


## GameAssist

> This map pack will get you banned instantaneously do not use it


I wrote to you about these guys - but you took their side because I'm from Russia. 
And now I see that you have dramatically changed your attitude towards the living guys.*
look at our private correspondence.
I hope you apologize :Melt:

----------


## Akamex1

hey hey guys, i am looking for a maphack -> MapAssist was really good, but it is detected now... anyone know some other Maphacks for free?

----------


## CreativeXtent

> I wrote to you about these guys - but you took their side because I'm from Russia. 
> And now I see that you have dramatically changed your attitude towards the living guys.*
> look at our private correspondence.
> I hope you apologize


I do not care where you are from.
At the time, the bot was fine. Just like all other cheats and hacks, they are not forever.

no apology needed.

Have a good day.

----------

